
Microsoft Looks to Take the Blockchain to the Next Level with Project Bletchey - jesusmrv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/microsoft-looks-take-blockchain-next-level-project-jesus-rodriguez?trk=mp-reader-card
======
sharemywin
I've got to be missing something. The whole purpose of block chain is not to
use a big vendor.

------
cjbprime
It's "Bletchley".

